# Half Scale Henry Ford



## Generatorgus (Sep 2, 2012)

About 4 years ago I was inspired to try my hand at building the Henry Ford engine, my first try at an IC engine.
Pretty simple looking, ought to be a breeze., I thought. I had some years of static model making and later little running electric engine models.
As it turns out, this simple engine taxed my abilities and patience to an all time high.
No plans, I just , kind of scaled it down from some photographs, using a combination of what I scaled, what would make convenient dimensions, and what would work with the hardware and useable components. 
That was the easy part. No overall plan, I gathered materials and just made sketches as I built.







As time and work progressed over about a years time, there were many failures and disappointments.
I'm not too embarassed to say I acually took a hammer to one of these.






I finally got this early version built and managed to get it running, although not too well and not too long, either.






The project came to a halt. Bad compression and a bad flooding problem. I didnt have the skills or knowlege at the time to get it running right and also didnt know how to overcome the flooding problem.

That next summer I bought a Breish, Little Brother kit, from the widow of friend.
Next thing I know Im building another engine. Why I would think this one would run, I dont know. But that story had a very happy ending.
I had been watching this site from the closet for a while and with that help and personal tutelage of an experienced model maker, a member of this forum, I wont mention his name because I dont want to make him blush from the compliment. Lets just say, I owe ya buddy.

At any rate armed with my new wealth of knowledge, I plunged back into my failed project and finally came up with this jury rigged, but running damned good (in my own over inflated opinion), version. 
Actually, I laughed out loud when it first started.


----------



## Generatorgus (Sep 2, 2012)

And after the rework&#8230;






I have to say it slobbers, hence the carpet. I think I have a bit too much WD in the fuel, but I also run it very rich to keep it slow, and it helps to make it run cooler.
Not a bad runner though. The cooling fins do help and I can run a tank of fuel before it gets too hot, about a half an hour. I&#8217;ve got a plan to help that but I&#8217;ll experiment a bit before I say what.

Now editing: wrong picture, supposed to be a vid, waiting for it to upload to Photobucket. I'll be a few minutes. I hope no one wets themselves in anticipation.

I'd also like to thank: CDI ignitions, Coleman fuel with WD and O-rings.

Another note: O-rings will fail if you get them too hot. If I run a second tank of fuel as soon as it runs out, it usually overheats and ruins the O-ring, although I'm still running the same single O-ring in the Little Bro.

Here is the video I wanted to post.








Now, "To infinity and beyond", on to the Wyvern.


----------



## vcutajar (Sep 2, 2012)

Both of them are fine engines.  Well done.

Vince


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you running a Viton o-ring or just the plain rubber one?---Nice engine!!!


----------



## Generatorgus (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Brian, good question.  I was wondering the same thing.  I had to go way back in my inbox to find the reciept from McMaster.
I guess in my way of thinking I orderd Buna-N cord stock because it was way cheaper than Viton, although the Viton has a about 100 degrees higher rating (Buna rings in at 252).  I just figured the it wasn't that much difference.  I'm going to order some Viton cordstock, although I won't order 25' like I did the Buna.
Good news is I made about 10 o-rings for Henry and it only takes a couple of minutes to change one.

GUS


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 3, 2012)

Why not just order the finished size o-ring? Thy are dirt cheap and readily available in almost any size.---Brian


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, now that is just too cool!  Nicely done


----------



## idahoan (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Gus

That's a sweet running model; I bet you are happy that you took it down off the shelf, dusted it off and got it running. It is interesting how as the years go by and one's skills and knowledge improve; puts a whole new perspective on previously completed projects .

I'm glad you were able to get it sorted out and thanks for sharing the pics and movie.

Dave


----------



## Generatorgus (Sep 3, 2012)

Brian (from Ontario) I custom make my o-rings, from cord stock, to fit the bore of my engines.
My epiphiny was at Cabin Fever in Jan. when I saw a Little Bro' chugging along very nicely. I asked the owner what he had for rings, o-rings was the answer and he refered me to his buddy who gave me the instructions.
I needed custom size because I screwed up the first time I bored the cylinder and had to make it oversize. There were no stock o-rings I could find that would fit it.
They are very easy to make. I posted the method I use, but I can't remember where. I originally tried o-rings in the Little Bro, before I gave up on the origiinal stock size bore. I used the same chart you posted but they were way too tight. Maybe I screwed something up. At any rate the new method I learned works well for me. It was the deciding factor that got both engines up and running.
Cast iron rings were too fussy for my skill level, these are easy street and I love easy street. There are a lot of difficult procedures in getting an IC engine running, maybe someday I'll be making cast iron rings like that's what I do for a living, but that's off in the future and I'm getting older every day.
SO MUCH TOO LEARN, SO LITTLE TIME.

Again guys thanks for inflating my ego.

Dave, good to hear from you.

Brian from Indiana, thanks.  Saw your project of the month, NICE!!

Just curious, did anyone notice I got the wobble out of the flywheel? Big accomplishment for me, wobbly flywheels have plagued me on all of my model electric engines.

GUS (not the happy fisherman Gus)


----------



## kf2qd (Sep 3, 2012)

Wobbles? THought that was just a little character....


----------



## nemoc (Sep 4, 2012)

Beautiful engine!  I just love that putt putt sound.

Craig


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 5, 2012)

Terrific work!


----------

